# Tutorial für J2EE



## Roman82 (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo @all.

ich habe vor J2EE zu erlernen, in J2SE bin ich schon ganz gut, jetzt will ich  etwas J2EE lernen.

Kann mir jemand ein gute Tutorial empfehlen, am besten auf deutsch.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG'
Roman


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

> am besten auf deutsch.


Wenn du davon absiehst, gibt es mehr als genug, ansonsten wird es schwer...


----------



## Roman82 (4. Apr 2008)

Dann evtl ein gutes auf Englisch .....


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

Da gibt es viel, Google hilft dir.

Hier das von Sun: http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/


----------

